# (looking for players)>(d20 modern) coreline: Firewalls.



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, this is me, marcoasalazarm trying to post a new game in here. The game is to be rather simple-D20 Modern/Future with expansion of the Coreline thread (http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...399-coreline-d20-modern-d20-besm-setting.html ). A simple game of post-apocalyptic conspiracies and insane action.

_"They call it the 'Three Stooges Syndrome'. Some term some idiot coined from 'The Simpsons'.

The Syndrome is easy to explain as this: the world is plagued with conspiracies. 

Out there, there are ancient conspiracies, new conspiracies, organized conspiracies, chaotic conspiracies. 

Conspiracies that cover lots of branches of Mankind's structure, and conspiracies that just plainly effing stupid. 

Conspiracies from beyond the stars, or ruled by your granny (or your granny's *pet*). 

That want to rule the world or destroy it. That want to use this world as the first step to rule the galaxy, or the multiverse. That want this world (ALL worlds) turned into a smorgasboard or that want us just observed.

In between, people who want to be left alone, and will do anything to stay that way-and in doing so get beaten up by (or beat up) the conspiracies.

All of these people are out there, stepping on each other's toes, killing each other for space, stabbing each other in the back. It is this senseless cycle that creates a state of detente-all conspiracies have power, that is much certain-but none of them are as powerful as they truly want to be.

If several of these conspiracies vanish for good, if they are not replaced or controlled, the power vaccum will make the rest of them barge in-and if the world out there is already bad enough... just imagine what will happen next.

It will make the Vanishing look like a damn Sunday square dance.

We are Firewall. We are one of the conspiracies out there. Our job: to keep the balance. Any way we must.

Because it must be maintained. There is just no other option."_

*CORELINE: FIREWALLS.*

*Inspiration: *Fringe, The X-Files, Eclipse Phase, Chris Carter's 'Millennium', Torchwood, Checkmate.
*Character Level:* 6.
*Points:* 36.
*Hit Points:* Full. *Action Points:* From previous level.
*Races:* All accepted-full backstory requested.
*Books:* D20 Modern Corebook, D20 Apocalypse, D20 Past, D20 Future, D20 Future Gear, Urban Arcana, D20 Weapon's Locker, Coreline threads.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Feb 16, 2010)

Bumping this.


----------



## Herobizkit (Feb 17, 2010)

When you say "all races", exactly how unusual are you thinking?  Awakened animals, sure, but what about Ogres?  Or Chain Devils?  Min... er... tentacled brain-eaters? 

Of all the shows you've described, I've only seen some of The X-Files.  I'm guessing, then, that combat takes a back seat?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW is what I must say amigo, How did I missed this thread is beyond my understanding. 

I want to play. 

What about a character of D20 past?? Like a scientist, or even a gangster.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Feb 17, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> When you say "all races", exactly how unusual are you thinking?  Awakened animals, sure, but what about Ogres?  Or Chain Devils?  Min... er... tentacled brain-eaters?
> 
> Of all the shows you've described, I've only seen some of The X-Files.  I'm guessing, then, that combat takes a back seat?




For how 'unusual'... well, if it befits the character concept, I have no problem with the race (it would be interesting to see a chain devil or an Ogre trying to be stealthy, as well)-as long as they do not go over CL 6 even with the LA.

As for the X-Files angle... you're playing the conspiracy. Battle will happen, and when it happens those who know how to fight will have their day-but also, well, there's going to be the stealth moments and the intimidation moments and the smooth-talking moments.



Characters from D20 past... sure.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 18, 2010)

Name: Gunther van Fromoth
Class: Fast 4/ Explorer 2
Starting Occupation: Adventurer
Species: Human
Age: 26 Gender: Male Height: 6'-2" Weight: 170 lbs.
Eyes: Brown, Hair: Black, Skin: pale. 

Abilities (Bonus) [Cost]
Strength: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Dexterity: 16 (+3) [8 points +1 @ 4th level]
Constitution: 16 (+3) [10 points]
Intelligence: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Wisdom: 10 (+0) [2 points]
Charisma: 12 (+1) [4 points]

HP: 60 (6d8+12)
Defense: 21= 10+7 [class] +3 [dex] +1 [Leather Jacket]
Initiative: 3= 3 [dex]
Base attack bonus: 4
Speed: 30 feet
Reputation: +3
Action Points: 41

Saving throws:
Fortitude: 7= 4 [base] +3 [con]
Reflex: 8= 5 [base] +3 [dex]
Will: 1= 1 [base] +0 [wis]

Attacks:
Melée: 6= 4 [bab] +2 [str]
Ranged: 7= 4 [bab] +3 [dex]

Weapons:
Colt M1911A1 (.45): Attack +8 Damage: 2d6 Critical: 20 Range: 30' Weight: 4 lbs. Type: Ballistic Size: Small Magazine: 14 (+1 in barrel). Pistol whip: 1d4+str. Carried in concealed carry holster under his left arm (+4 to sleight of hand).

S&W M29 (.44 Magnum revolver): Attack +6 Damage: 2d8 Critical: 20 Range: 50' Weight: 3 lbs.  Type: Ballistic Size: Medium Magazine: 6 cyl. Pistol whip: 1d4+str. Carried in concealed carry holster on his right hip (+4 to sleight of hand).

Thompson M1921: Attack +7 Damage: 2d8 Critical: 20 Range: 30' Weight: 10 lbs. Type: Ballistic Size: Large Magazine: 100 drum (+1 in barrel) Rifle butt: 1d6+(str x 1.5).

Knife: Attack +6 Damage: 1d4+str Critical: 19-20 Range: 10' when thrown. Weight: 1 lb. Type: Piercing Size: Tiny. Carries two knives; one in left boot, one in right rear pocket. 

Saber: Attack +6 Damage: 1d8+str Critical: 19-20 Weight: 4 lbs. Type: Slashing, Piercing Size: Medium. Carried on left hip.

Wealth:
22-2 (Colt) -2 (Colt) -2 (Thompson)= 16. 

Skills: [ranks] (any unmentioned skill is base roll + ability modifier if it can be used untrained)
Balance: 6 [+4]
Climb: 4 [+2]
Decipher Script: 5 [+3]
Disable Device: 5 [+3]
Drive: 4 [+2]
Escape Artist: 5 [+3]
Handle Animal: 1 [+1]
Hide: 6 [+4]
Jump: 4 [+2]
Listen: 4 [+4]
Move Silently: 6 [+4]
Navigate: 3 [+1]
Pilot: 4 [+2]
Profession (tomb raider): 1 [+1]
Read/Write Language: 2 [+2]
Ride: 4 [+2]
Search: 4 [+2]
Sleight of Hand: 7 [+5]
Speak Language: 2 [+2]
Spot: 6 [+6] (starting occupation)
Survival: 6 [+6] (starting occupation)
Tumble: 7 [+5]

Talents:Evasion, Uncanny Dodge I, Trailbazing, Sweep. 

Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency (1st level fast), Personal Firearms Proficiency (starting occupation), Dodge (1st level free), Guide (1st level free), Mobility (2nd level fast), Archaic Weapon Proficiency (3rd level free), Point Blank Shot (4th level fast), Track (1st level Explorer), Shot on the Run (6th level free).

Languages: English, Spanish, Cantonese. 

Gear: Carrying compacity Light load: up to 58 lbs. Medium load: 59-116 lbs. Heavy load: 117-175 lbs.
Colt M1911A1 4lbs.
Box magazines (x2) 1lb.
Concealed carry holster (x2) 1lb.
S&W M29 3lb.
Speedloaders (x2) 1lb.
Thompson M1921 10lbs. (Kept in car)
Knives (x2) 2lbs.
Saber 4lbs.
Leather Jacket 4lbs.
Binoculars 2lbs. (Kept on car)
Compass 0.5lb

Will work out a background later


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Feb 19, 2010)

Gunther's approved. I like the fact that you gave him a 'Chicago Typewriter' and a saber-it looks cool, I think. Like an old pulp book.



Voda Vosa said:


> Name: Gunther van Fromoth
> Class: Fast 4/ Explorer 2
> Starting Occupation: Adventurer
> Species: Human
> ...


----------



## Herobizkit (Feb 20, 2010)

For some reason, I have Hellboy stuck in my head when I think of this campaign.  This is why I wondered how unusual you wanted your races to be... that is, if you were going for generic fantasy tropes and expected a lot of social interaction.

Should I create a kyton, would you allow me to use Savage Species rules so that I may have a few levels of a Modern class?

Also, I just read your CORELINE thread and realized anything really DOES go in your world. lol I was really excited to see a Goa'uld Staff Weapon as possible gear.  I'm also a huge SG fan.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, sure, you can create a kryton, and you can use Savage Species (as long as you stay in the other rules-the total level and such).


----------



## Herobizkit (Feb 21, 2010)

For Wealth bonus, do we assume that we pass each check for a grand total?  And so we assume max starting wealth as well?

Also, what is the ruling on procuring weapons etc requiring licenses or military creds?

Reason: I have a headache, and the only cure is Goa'uld Staff Weapon. lol


----------



## Herobizkit (Feb 21, 2010)

Name: "Seth Hondo"
Class: Kyton 6
Starting Occupation: Military (Air Force)
Species: Outsider (Kyton)
Age: unknown Gender: M Height: 6' 2" Weight: 285 lbs.
Eyes: Yellow, Hair: Bald, Skin: pale. 

Kyton Racial Traits[sblock]

Starting Ability Score Adjustments: +2 Str, +2 Con, -4 Int.  Kytons are physically hardy but very simple.
Speed: Kyton land speed is 30 feet.
Darkvision: Kytons can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Cold Immunity: Kytons hail from the colder parts of Baator and are immune to cold.
Skills: +8 racial bonus on Craft (metalworking) checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Infernal.
Favored Class: Kyton.  The best multiclassing choice for a Kyton is fighter.
[/sblock]Kyton Class Features[sblock]*Weapon and Armor Proficiency*: Kytons are proficient with all simple and martial weapons, with the spiked chain, but with no armor or shields. A kyton’s body chains do not count toward the weight of its equipment.

*Feats*: A kyton receives one feat at 1st level and additional ones at 4th and 10th level.

*Chain Rakes*: A kyton can use the chains wrapping its body as melee weapons, making two attacks per round at its normal base attack bonus (without any off-hand or two-weapon fighting penalties) and dealing the indicated damage plus Strength bonus. Any feats the kyton has regarding its chain rakes (such as Weapon Focus or Improved Critical) apply to using a spiked chain, and vice versa. Unwrapping a body chain to use as a weapon is a free action. A kyton can be disarmed of a chain it is using, but that simply causes the chain to wrap itself around the kyton’s body again; pieces broken from a sundered chain wrap themselves automatically in a similar fashion. A chain is considered a Large weapon, even though the kyton is able to wield chains one-handed.

*Chain Reach*: A kyton’s chain rakes have a reach of 10 feet. Like a spiked chain, a kyton’s chains may be used against adjacent targets as well as targets at its maximum reach in the same round.

*Unnerving Gaze (Su)*: Starting at 3rd level, a kyton can make its face resemble one of the opponent’s departed loved ones or bitter enemies. Those subjected to the gaze must succeed on a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 kyton’s HD from class levels + kyton’s Cha modifier) or take a –1 morale penalty on all attack rolls for 1d3 rounds. The gaze affects all
enemies within a certain distance. The radius of the effect
increases from 5 feet at 3rd level to 30 feet at 12th level and
higher. Creatures can only be subject to a particular kyton’s
unnerving gaze attack once per day.

*Dancing Chains (Su)*: As a standard action, a kyton of 4th level or higher may control the indicated number of unattended chains within 20 feet, making them dance or move as it wishes. In addition, the kyton can increase the chains’ length by up to 15 feet and cause them to sprout razor-edged barbs (the chains return to their normal length and shape when the kyton stops controlling them). Each chain may make one attack per round as if the kyton were wielding it directly.

A kyton can climb chains it controls at its normal speed without a Climb check.[/sblock]Abilities (Bonus) [Cost]
STR: 16 (+3) [6 points] (14 +2 racial)
DEX: 18 (+4) [6 points] (14 + 2 @ Kyton 3 +2 @ Kyton 6)
CON: 18 (+4) [6 points] (14 +2 racial + 2 @ Kyton 5)
INT: 10 (+0) [8 points] (-4 racial)
WIS: 14 (+2) [6 points]
CHA: 14 (+0) [4 points] 
HP: 56 (4d8+24)
Defense: 18 = 10 + 4 [natural] + 4 [Dex] 
Initiative: 4 = 4 [Dex]
Base attack bonus: +4
Speed: 30 feet
Reputation: +2
Action Points: nil

Saving throws:
For: 8 = 4 [base] + 4 [Con]
Ref: 8 = 4 [base] + 4 [Dex]
Wil: 6 = 4 [base] + 2 [Wis]

Attacks:
Melee: 7 = 4 [BAB] +3 [Str]
Range: 8 = 4 [BAB] +4 [Dex]

Weapons:
Kyton chains: Attack: 2 attacks +7/+7; Dam/Crit 1d8/20; Range 10' reach; Wt: 0 lbs.; Type: Piercing; Size L
Colt Python (.357 revolver) x2: Attack +9 (+1 due to mastercraft); Dam/Crit: 2d6/20; Range: 40'; Wt: 3 lbs. Type: Ballistic; Size M; Magazine: 6 cylinder. Pistol whip: 1d4+3
Goa'uld Staff Weapon: Attack +8; Dam/Crit 3d10/20; Range 50'; Wt. 6 lbs.; Type: Fire; Size L; Magazine 50 int. Can also strike as staff 1d6/1d6

Skills: (*Bold* indicates bonus skills from Occupation)
Climb: 11 = 8 + 3
Craft (mechanical): 8 [16] = 8 + 0 [+8 if metal]
Craft (structural): 8 [16] = 8 + 0 [+8 if metal]
Escape Artist: 12 = 8 + 4
*Knowledge (Tactics)*: 9 = 8 + 1
Listen: 10 = 8 + 2
Spot: 10 = 8 + 2
*Survival*: 10 = 8 + 2

Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency [Occupation], Dodge [Kyton 1], Agile Riposte [Kyton 4], Combat Reflexes [Char Lv 3], Archaic Weapon Proficiency [Char Lv 6]

Languages: English, Infernal

Gear: (Wealth = 17)
luxury large condo
AM General Hummer, civilian version
Goa'uld Staff Weapon
pair of Colt Pythons with two concealed carry holsters
range pack (oversized), various outfits, tool belt, PDA, portable satellite phone, duct tape (5 colored rolls), zip-ties (25), mechanical tool kit,
multi-purpose tool, chemical light sticks (5), speed loader (2)


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> For Wealth bonus, do we assume that we pass each check for a grand total?  And so we assume max starting wealth as well?
> 
> Also, what is the ruling on procuring weapons etc requiring licenses or military creds?
> 
> Reason: I have a headache, and the only cure is Goa'uld Staff Weapon. lol




Wealth bonus is maximum starting level. As for the weapons requiring licenses or miitary cred... let's accept the fact that it's a mad world where people get pretty insane guns from people's dead hands and other methods of scavenging. And so, nope, no licensing required. Buy at your heart's sake.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Feb 24, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm back from vacations. Thinking in changing for gangster, although not sure how would it fit storywise.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 1, 2010)

Depends. You might be the team's underworld connection, like Lucky Luciano during WW2.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 5, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 5, 2010)

Heh, team?  The thread's been up a month and there's only been two people interested... I find that very odd given how quickly PbP's fill up around here.

Marco, it could be that your campaign world is too broad.... or that your proposed adventure doesn't seem to have a clear goal.  Maybe if you were a little more specific, at least for the first 'game', others might want to join in?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 5, 2010)

Perhaps. I'm looking forward to this game, but mine, Cronos Sphere, with a similar thematic has not gather much support either.
Leave you a link here:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/272842-recruiting-cronos-sphere-d20.html


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 5, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> Heh, team?  The thread's been up a month and there's only been two people interested... I find that very odd given how quickly PbP's fill up around here.
> 
> Marco, it could be that your campaign world is too broad.... or that your proposed adventure doesn't seem to have a clear goal.  Maybe if you were a little more specific, at least for the first 'game', others might want to join in?




Well, the first adventure was supposed to be to introduce the characters to the world as a whole and to have them on their first mission as Firewall agents (having been inducted into the group in their backstories), in a campaign that was supposed to then expand on the territory (city>state>country>continent>planet Earth ( 'Coreline' ) >Solar System>off-Sol System-well, this is approximately), with the appropiate escalation in threats. The threats woud mostly be other conspiracies within the 'verse that plan ill will to humanity and the other Fiction races ( 'ill will' being anything from terrorism to slavery to outright genocide).


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 5, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Perhaps. I'm looking forward to this game, but mine, Cronos Sphere, with a similar thematic has not gather much support either.
> Leave you a link here:
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/272842-recruiting-cronos-sphere-d20.html




Dunno.. play yours, play mine? Let's give it a look and let's see what I can add to yours, then.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 6, 2010)

updated Gear section.  Story to follow.

[edit] Feat selection complete.

My character stats should be 100% complete.  Submitted for your approval.

At the moment, it's looks like we'll be running a "Buddy Cop" style game. 
Voda, since I'm an Outsider, I could have met your character pretty much any place, any time.  As you can see from my char sheet, I'm pretty much 'a goon' with attitude, much like Teal'c or Ronan Dax from the Stargate TV saga.  Once I get my backstory up, it'll all make sense...


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 6, 2010)

Approved.

So... okay, better not to dabble 'round. I'll start my campaign with you two fellas (first mission will be your first as agents of Firewall) on Monday afternoon/evening.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 6, 2010)

Sounds good.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 10, 2010)

Okay. Running late, so I'm deeply sorry, but here it is:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...eline-firewalls-episode-1-ic.html#post5114968

First Episode is up and running.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 14, 2010)

Woo woo, first post!


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 25, 2010)

@Marcos:  I'm kind of at a loss as to what you'd like our characters to do.  I believe Garibaldi and I need a little more direction.  I can head back to base, of course, and Garibaldi can head to his people... but now we're adventuring apart.  The whole experience is feeling disjointed to me.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 25, 2010)

I feel the same.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2010)

Marco;
Games with only two people are a little hard on them to carry the load.  It looks like you could use one more.  I am already in another game with your two players so they kinda know me already.

I want to explore more on d20 Modern as my entire experience is playing with Voda and Hero in the Dept 7 campaign.  So if it will help, I would like to try it.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 11, 2010)

Haha doooo it   It's a freeform world... literally, anything goes in the way of characters.  I'm playing a Kyton, for pete's sake.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 11, 2010)

It will take me some time to come up with a character.  I am suddenly thinking half-dragon carrying a machine gun with a cigar sticking out the side of his mouth.  But I will wait for Marco to chime in.  I already have too many games that wait for over a week for a DM reply (not here other places) and I want to make sure he is committed before I start investing time.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 11, 2010)

Well, we've got a old-school Gangster (basically a goon) and a new-school militarized Kyton (basically a goon)... a half-dragon with a machine gun would fit right in.  Maybe... maybe... we should start our own mob family!  I know we're supposed to be working for Firewall, but no reason why we can't profit on their time, too. 

... just need to clear with the DM if he's prepared to run a "bad guy" style game.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 11, 2010)

Being doing some checking and read the opening IC post.  Is the campaign setting similar to Shadowrun?  

And if I play a non-human, are they common enough (like in Shadowrun) to not cause panic in the streets?


----------



## Herobizkit (May 11, 2010)

Heh.

The world s basically modern-day Earth with every possble anime and cartoon trope included.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...399-coreline-d20-modern-d20-besm-setting.html

In short, the world is overflowing with every possible fictional character you can think of... cartoon, anime, TV show, or whatever.  Firewall's job is to try and contain the worst of them.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 11, 2010)

I meant Shadowrun as in future tech mixed with magic (Urban Arcana was listed as a source book).  But I did notice some sources books not on the list (Cyberpunk and Ghost in the Shell).  I did check out the link earlier (first 2 pages only, there's 47 for crying out loud!) and noticed the different races listed and many were things I had never heard of, maybe the anime references.  Are the anime genre characters actually cartoons IC or regular?  I saw the Roger Rabbit reference.

So the Half-dragon with wings could walk down the street and only draw  casual stares then?

Since I am not so busy today I have been thinking about this.  I have researched the Draconic Template for the Half-dragon brute.  Also thought of a second idea that may be better, Werepanther infiltrator type guy.  Both would have a +3ECL though, good thing characters start at level 6.

I did go through the IC thread too and I am not too clear on what's going on to move forward.  Looks to be the same problem that you and Voda have as well.  If I were to be allowed in I haven't had any idea yet on what to do in-game.  You guys are supposed to be investigating something, but your target is somewhere on the East Coast I thought (BIG search area) but then this issue came up with Dr. Diggers.  Hope you guys have a better sense of what to do.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (May 12, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> I meant Shadowrun as in future tech mixed with magic (Urban Arcana was listed as a source book).  But I did notice some sources books not on the list (Cyberpunk and Ghost in the Shell).  I did check out the link earlier (first 2 pages only, there's 47 for crying out loud!) and noticed the different races listed and many were things I had never heard of, maybe the anime references.  Are the anime genre characters actually cartoons IC or regular?  I saw the Roger Rabbit reference.
> 
> So the Half-dragon with wings could walk down the street and only draw  casual stares then?
> 
> ...




Yeah, the setting's something like Shadowrun-meets-Roger Rabbit (the characters are 'regular' and a dragon wouldn't bat an eye unless he was being hostile or intimidating, to answer your questions).

As for the IC thing... well, to be quite accurate, it's still not up to speed. I will try to post more in the future, and right now, let's just say that the Doctor is going to be VERY important in the future (and also the character's contacts).


----------



## perrinmiller (May 12, 2010)

Alright I will start working on a character then.  The half-dragon sounded cool, but best as a fighter type.  With the other two guys being thugs already, I think something a little different might be in order.  I like the Werepanther idea.  Similar to a Weretiger but smaller.  I extrapolated the stats by examining the differences between Tigers and Leopards in the D&D Monster Manual.  I will start looking at base classes first and then decide for sure.  

I will post more details tomorrow. I don't have any time tonight, almost bedtime now and I have other threads to post on before going to sleep.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 13, 2010)

Sounds good to me.  A friend of mine played a werepanther superhero martial artist waaaay back in my younger years.  It was a cool character.

We'd have a gunner, a weapon guy, and a hand to hand hero.  Gun, Chain, and Fist.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 13, 2010)

I am almost finished.  Everything is on paper, just need to put it online tomorrow.  Ran out of time tonight.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 13, 2010)

What, already?  It usually takes me about a week to make a PC for an online game!


----------



## perrinmiller (May 14, 2010)

Well haven't picked a name yet, nor started the background, but basic stats done.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 14, 2010)

Here are the basics.  My Excel sheet needed some customization as it is more complicated because I have to calculate many things 2-3 times  because of the shape-shifting.  I attached it.

I haven't spent any money yet and so I also have 2 more feats to choose.  Waiting to determine what makes sense on his favorite gear.  The background is starting to be developed in my head, but that will be last.

Looking at the d20 Future Book, What Progress Level is the setting?  I am guessing either PL5 (Information Age) or PL6 (Fusion Age), it makes a difference on equipment.

For Action Points, do you carry over from one level to the next?

[Sblock=Werepanther Racial Traits]+3 ECL for essentially 3 levels of Werepanther
+2 BAB
+3 x 1d8+Con(with +4Con for shapeshifted) HPs
*Ability Increases as Animal/Hybrid:* +6 Str; +8 Dex; +4 Con(always applied to HP even in Human form)
*Defense:* +4 Natural Armor in Hybrid/Animal Form
*Saves: *+3 Fort; +3 Ref; +1 Will
*Skills: *For Panther Ears +3 Listen & +3 Spot; then Were bonus +4 for Balance, Hide, Move Silently; plus +4 Balance +8 Jump/Climb in Panther form and can always take 10 for climb.
*Bonus Feats:* Alertness; Weapon Finesse
*Attacks (Animal/Hybrid):* Bite 1d6+Str+disease; Claw 1d3+1/2Str
*Special Attacks (Animal form only): *Pounce (can charge a foe and take a full attack- bite & 2 rakes); Improved Grab(On Bite hit, free grapple without AoO, success gives hold for free rake attack); Rake (full bonus claw attack); Curse of Lycanthropy (Fort DC15 on bite hit, also in Hybrid form)
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision; Scent; Panther Empathy; Damage Reduction 10/Silver (Hybrid/Animal form only) [/Sblock]

Basics on Character 
*Race:* Human (Natural Werepanther)
*Class:* Fast-3
*Occupation:* Adventurer
*Wealth:* 20
*Action Points:* 6 (or 17)
*Talents:* Evasion; Uncanny Dodge 1
*Bonus Feats:* Simple Weapons Prof; Personal Firearms Prof
*Feats:* Defense Martial Arts; Weapon Focus Natural Weapons; & 2 more undecided
*Skills Points:* 42 & Occupation Skills (Disable Device & Spot)
*Str: *13 [5pt]
*Dex:* 17 [13pt]
*Con:* 12 [4pt] (but 16 for HP calculation)
*Int:* 14 [6pt]
*Wis:* 14 [6pt]
*Cha: *10 [2pt]


----------



## marcoasalazarm (May 14, 2010)

Pre-Vanishing Coreline was late PL5, early PL6 (essentially modern-day Earth), and Fiction technology comes from all over the place.

The Action Points are from the previous level (as in, if you were full-blown Lvl 6, you have the total Action Points of a Lvl 5 character, not a Lvl 6 character).


----------



## perrinmiller (May 15, 2010)

marcoasalazarm said:


> Pre-Vanishing Coreline was late PL5, early PL6 (essentially modern-day Earth), and Fiction technology comes from all over the place.
> 
> The Action Points are from the previous level (as in, if you were full-blown Lvl 6, you have the total Action Points of a Lvl 5 character, not a Lvl 6 character).



So is PL6 gear allowed?  I have pretty much finalized my gear. Then I will finish up the char sheet and do the background.

Also I understand how to generate my character's Action Points for reaching 3rd level, but my question was about carrying used AP over from 1st level when he reaches 3rd.  That's why I recorded 6 or 17, just wondering which it is.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (May 15, 2010)

Gear: Yeah, it is.

Points: Yeah, you carry over from 1st Level.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 15, 2010)

Thanks.  Busy weekend so I haven't been able to do much.  Hopefully tonight I can finish.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 16, 2010)

Here's Caelin Nightwing






I have attached the Excel Sheet I used.  If you cannot read it let me know.

I put the background in the file but I will include it here as well.  Let me know if something doesn't mesh right with the campaign setting.

Background
Caelin Nightwing (not his born or given name) was an unusual child without any actual records of his birth.  He exact heritage is officially unknown.  He was adopted as an infant after being dropped off at an orphanage and was very surprised when he found out he had a special gift, being able to shape shift naturally.  His parents had no idea and didn't know what to do.  His eccentric uncle (adopted) offered to raise him in the countryside with some privacy to keep his gift a secret.  He spent most of his time outdoors, sneaking around.  He learned to shoot and hunt, naturally and with a gun.  He came to enjoy his simple life as a boy and a panther.

During his teenage years his uncle passed away and Caelin returned back to his adopted parents.  They still loved him, but choose to ignore his shape-shifting ability and he choose to keep that out of sight and mind for their benefit.  However that never stopped him from sneaking out and doing his own thing when he felt like it.  He liked being adventurous and ended up doing some small time second story work for the challenges, not really for the money itself.  Mainly he just enjoyed breaking into places.  As he reached adulthood, he realized that it was pretty risky and decided a career that worked with these talents would be better than a life of crime.  So he changed his name and started working on freelance retrievals.  Basically he wound find and get things for people, sometimes stealing them back from the crooks who took them in the first place.  Sometimes this involved fighting his way out of jam in the process.

Then he caught the eye of someone at Coraline Firewall.  They needed someone with his fighting ability and infiltration skills.  He never did find out how they knew about him and his special abilities, but they don't seem to hold it against him and treat him well.  So far it has been a good gig.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (May 17, 2010)

Character accepted.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 18, 2010)

Thanks. 

Ready to be injected into IC whenever you are.  Caelin has a motorcycle that he can arrive on.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 20, 2010)

@Marco;
Not sure what's going on.  I think maybe the two IC guys need some OOC assistance on what to do next or maybe they are waiting for you to put Caelin in.  Maybe we can have a little more assistance from the boss when you put him into the scene IC.  I know both of the other players are around so it is not RL issues interfering.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (May 21, 2010)

They will get OOC Assistance soon.

You might wanna get ready for your introduction, BTW.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 22, 2010)

I thought I was on the "good guys", but no one said I couldn't work undercover for the NID.   Sweet.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 22, 2010)

marcoasalazarm said:


> You might wanna get ready for your introduction, BTW.



Can do. 
Can you give me a little about how he is going to get injected and where he is at the moment?  I was assuming he will arrive on his motorcycle from home (or where I want to arrive from).  Perhaps he was given info about the other two, their descriptions, and where to find them?


----------



## marcoasalazarm (May 22, 2010)

He would be en route to City Hall from where he was contacted by Firewall, and arrive to it when the other two are inside. His Firewall PDA would have the information about the other two men.

Remember the 'password'. It is: "We are the barrier between that which may be infected and that which must be protected."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 22, 2010)

Gotcha.  Just say the word and I will be ready.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (May 25, 2010)

'The word'. In you go, fella.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/273187-d20-modern-coreline-firewalls-episode-1-ic-3.html


----------



## perrinmiller (May 26, 2010)

VV; Nothing like bringing life to a game that's struggling with a little inter-character conflict, eh?  I will think about how best to respond. Decided not to just hang up and try the other guy.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2010)

=o)


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jun 1, 2010)

Just bumping this.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 1, 2010)

Bumping for recruitment or IC responses?  It's Hero's turn I think.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jun 4, 2010)

Right now, bumping for IC responses.

And, who knows? Maybe later on, I think I might run other campaigns in the setting.

On *that* end... what kind of crazy crossovers would you like to see?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 6, 2010)

Honestly, marco, I believe that your 'crazy crossovers' are what's causing the campaign to have no focus.  The only central theme I can see is 'utter chaos'.  This is fine... but you need a story in there somewhere to keep the players focused.  I think a sandbox-style game is not well-suited for a wide-open 'anything goes' game... since anything goes, there's nothing (or very little) to tie the players together.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, it's true.... so I'm gonna try and focus more on the plot now.

As for 'utter chaos' sandbox-style gaming... maybe a campaign that happens during the apocalypse that triggers this whole thing would be better for that.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure what to say about the cross-overs, since the whole setting is new and different to me. Kinda like playing D&D for the first time.  Trying figure out the intrigues is pretty hard when you are not familiar with the setting.  Making my character was the easy part since I used D&D source  material with some d20 Modern thrown in. 

I am not complaining though!  I like the character I made and look forward to using him.

Until we get a better handle on things, perhaps we need some more spoon feeding in general.  At least for now I am happy with things being a bit linear and guided until we are more experienced in the setting itself.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 6, 2010)

@perrin: I'm not sure what you're not getting about the setting.

a) take Modern day, as in today
a1) now imagine a sudden and violent population boom (I think over a 24-36 hr period) where you...
b) add in D&D races and monsters
c) now add in any character from any media (comic book, video game, anime, cartoon, TV show, whatever)
d) and then ask "what happens next?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah I get all that, it's the conspiracies stuff.  I guess being pretty chaotic is the point.  From where I am sitting it's enough new and different, that if he threw in a cross-over, I might not even notice.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2010)

@Marco; Voda Vosa is busy RL, so he might be able to catch up tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 29, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> _ooc: The weenie  said he set up the meet for "in an hour", and it took us 45 min to  revive him.  Can we assume that we were "en route", as we certainly  didn't have the time to set up "a few hours ahead of time"?  That, or  the DM pulls a "DM" and says "Nope, you blew it, too bad". _



Yeah I was hoping Marco forgot about that. 

But anyway, is Seth helping out and getting into the limo?  Or is your OOC post your way of saying you are ready to proceed?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 29, 2010)

The latter. 

By the by, I hope he decides that we blew it.  Could be very interesting...


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Aug 8, 2010)

Just bumping this.

As for 'you blew it'.... maybe later. Let's err here on the side of cool.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 8, 2010)

Marco;
Hmmm, "very" far is a little vague.  I figure that means about 15-20 feet based on the picture of the warehouse from the outside.  From the catwalk, what's the lighting like, is Caelin already lost in darkness positioned above the lighting?  Any easy way down from there?

Do you run combats on a tactical grid or are we going to just play loose with it?

Also there was some unanswered questions Vic asked our prisoner.  Speaking of Vic, last he posted he was still driving around in the limo, so where is he at this time with the prisoner?  Are they meeting outside or inside?

I was going to post IC, but then realized I have some things missing from my situational awareness of the scenery.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Aug 13, 2010)

The catwalk would be 15 feet under the hatch, and the room is dim (light enough that anybody on the floor will not notice the light from the hatch, but has a lot of dark corners). There are ladders leading to the floor on the ends of the catwalk (which might take 2 or 3 rounds to climb down, or at least reach a suitable distance to jump down w/o breaking your legs), and a few cargo pulleys with chains (if you wanna pull an Errol Flynn).

Combats... we're going to play loose with them.

Vic's with the prisoner on the limo, which is making one lap. The meeting will start outside, then go inside to be away from 'prying eyes'.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2010)

Hero; 
Do I understand this correct? You are going to whack the guy with the password if things turn for the worse outside.

What about inside the warehouse? Or are you planning to come in from the trap door once the weeners are inside?


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 16, 2010)

Password?  Perhaps I've misconstrued the arrangement.  I assumed the Weenie we kidnapped had the password in order for us to have been able to talk to Big Blue.

Besides, if everything goes sour now, the Boss and his cronies wouldn't survive.  Take out the head, the body falls and all that.  We may even get our own gang out of it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2010)

Ya know, I shoulda went back and looked.  VV confused me, there is no password.  The leader is supposed to have an access card.  Shoot him whenever, I guess.  

I guess the real question is where we going to fight.  Caelin and Seth are not supporting each other with one inside and the other out.  So are you going to join us inside or start fighting outside?  Or both?  Maybe Vic is making the decision?  I can come charging out or you can come charging in, but it is something some body should communicate.

At this point in the scene, Caelin only hears the music and ruckus.  Somebody has to tell him what to do.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh, Perrin.  Get your mind out of that military "can't act without orders" rut.  You're a frikkin' lycanthrope with a license to kill in a world with few long-lasting repercussions for your actions.


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 18, 2010)

First off, how did I miss this thread? 

Second, Hero, Voda, Perrin... None of you guys thought "hey. Felix likes to play modern...and we are looking for more players..." 

Anywho now to the important things. Marco, do you have room for one more? If so, how many mutation points would you be willing to give me for a +1 level adjustment? 

Looking forward to hearing back from you all on this campaign. I started reading it a few days back and I'm up to speed on the story so far.

Oh and Hero I believe what Perrin was getting at is that since he's inside the building he doesn't know what's going on outside, he's not awaiting orders, he can't act on what's going on with you all unless someone tells him via the comma what the plan is.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 18, 2010)

Welcome Felix, Wasn't sure you had the time since I haven't see you post in Fallout for a few days.

Hero; Felix is correct.  Caelin's not waiting on orders, just some good teamwork communication that's all.  He is just wondering if he fighting alone or with you other guys. 

And player interaction is a major part of RP games.


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 18, 2010)

Funny. I guess everytime I sign up for a new thread it stops notifying me of the other ones. Weird. I'm here though, ready to go.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 18, 2010)

Notifications!? What are those? LOL. 

I have never been able to get them to work, except for PMs.  I always have to check my games by refreshing my Subcribed Threads. I am just that eager to play I guess.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, kiss mah grits.  I guess the Lone Wolf doesn't want to hunt... alone...


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2010)

So... Are we going to mess around OOC or actually answer Caelin's IC question, Hero? 

Rather than kissing anything, how about I start kicking something.


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 21, 2010)

So. Is there room for one more?


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 21, 2010)

I say git 'er done.   What did you have in mind, Felix?


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 21, 2010)

Well hero it depends on the answer to my question about how many mutation points I can earn for a plus one level adjustment. 

Possibly a Lobo-ish type character.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Aug 21, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> Well hero it depends on the answer to my question about how many mutation points I can earn for a plus one level adjustment.
> 
> Possibly a Lobo-ish type character.




Okaym than. There's room for one more. I would allow 5 Mutation Points for a +1 Level Adjustment (before needing to get any more through Mutation Drawbacks).

A Lobo-ish character... now *that* would be interesting to see.

And as for the situation... the leader has a keycard, not a password. If shooting starts, shoot to your heart's content (of course, there *is* the fact about being outnumbered). All of you have communicators, so it would be an issue of when you say the word to strike (although Caelin would need to move into the lower level of the warehouse before doing anything further. Although if the Halloweeners *do* come in, he would have the height advantage.

Outside, it's 'Chains' that has the height advantage... and a honkin' Staff Weapon.


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 22, 2010)

Cool. I'll start working on it and try to have it posted in a day or two though I will ask: anyone have any suggestions to how I can boost his strength to be Lobo appropriate?


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Aug 23, 2010)

Idea for mutation:

SO STRONG IT'S SCARY (MAJOR): 
MP COST: 5.
BENEFIT: Your strength increases permanently by 1d6+1 points. This strength stacks up with other Strength-boosting effects (like the Adrenaline Jolt Mutation).


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendation. I'll figure it out soon.


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok. So I've come up with different ways to make Lobo. Would you prefer me post them here or send you a PM? One way is using a modified vampire template while the other is a space creature/ troll crossbreed. Neither of which fully encomopass "the Main Man." I mean he's super strong, has regenerative capabilities and. Genius level intellect. I was also thinking of just sending you a list of modifications and have you select the level adjustment you deem appropriate. What say you?


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Aug 25, 2010)

You can post them here.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Aug 28, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> Ok. So I've come up with different ways to make Lobo. Would you prefer me post them here or send you a PM? One way is using a modified vampire template while the other is a space creature/ troll crossbreed. Neither of which fully encomopass "the Main Man." I mean he's super strong, has regenerative capabilities and. Genius level intellect. I was also thinking of just sending you a list of modifications and have you select the level adjustment you deem appropriate. What say you?




Just bumping this. Whenever you're ready to discuss your choices for the character, my man.

Although space creature/Troll would work.


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 29, 2010)

Wouldn't that but me at level zero to start since it would be a +6 level adjustment if I went the space creature/ troll route?


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 29, 2010)

Who cares!  You're a g.d. space troll!


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 31, 2010)

I will be out of town from  Thursday-Sunday, I might not have time to post tomorrow before I leave.  And Internet access might not be possible while I am gone.


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay so my thoughts were:

1.) Space Creature/ Troll: but that would give me a +6 level adjustment making me start at level zero.

2.) Vampire: because the whole being dead thing would make survival in a vacuum possible. Then eliminate the weaknesses by sacrificing some powers and only end up with a +2 level adjustment.

3.) Czarnian: A custom Lobo template which provides the following: +12 Strength, +4 Dexterity, +12 Constitution, +4 Intelligence, -4 Wisdom, -4 Charisma. 
Land Speed - 30 ft, in space and other zero gravity environments gains a fly speed equal to base speed (perfect manueverability). Darkvision - 120 ft. +2 base attack bonus, +3 Fortitude save, +1 Reflex save, +1 Will save. 3d8 Racial dice. Skill points 9 x (2 + Int). Racial skills being listen and spot. +3 Natural Armor bonus. Natural weapons: Slam (1d6) and Bite (1d4). Special Qualities: Regeneration 5, Scent, Energy Resistance Cold and Fire resistance, Radiation Resistance +8, Vacuum Survival. Bonus feat: Zero G training, Archaic Weapons Proficiency. Languages: Czarnian. Skin is stark white, eyes are red, hair is black. Mutation: Leaper (1 MP).

Of course I would leave it to the DM to decide the LA for option 3.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 1, 2010)

Czarnian LA: Hefty. I would have to think which would be (maybe +4, off the top of my head).

Although I must say that it's an insane race build (although, this *is* Lobo we're talking about... The Main Man doesn't knows 'sane').


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah. When I was building the race I figured about a +4 LA but I wanted you to reach that conclusion independent from what I figured. So I'll make him up.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 3, 2010)

Here's one quick answer for you: Ogre Mage.  Use the Progression found in Savage Species.


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks HB but I don't have the Savage Species...(well I do, but it's in storage in a different towm).













*Name:* Lobo ~AKA~ Khundian, The Main Man, The 'Bo, Master Frag, Mister Machete, Scourge o' the Cosmos, The Ultimate Bastich...for starters 
*Class:* Fast 2
*Race:* Czarnian (+4 Level Adjustment)
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male
*Starting Occupation:* Adventurer
*This is his color.*

*Str:* 28 +9 (10p. +12Cz) *Level:* 2 *XP:* 15,000
*Dex:* 18 +4 (6p. +4Cz) *BAB:* +4 *HP:* 70 (3d8+2d8+30)
*Con:* 22 +6 (2p. +12Cz) *Grapple:* +4 *Dmg Red:* None
*Int:* 18 +4 (6p.+4Cz) *Speed:* 30' *Spell Res:* None
*Wis:* 10 +0 (6p. -4Cz) *Init:* +4 *Spell Save:* None
*Cha:* 10 +0 (6p. -4Cz) *AP:* 11 *Spell Fail:* 0%
*Base Armor Class Dex Size Nat Misc Total*
*Def:* 10 +1 +4 +4 +0 +3 +0 22
*Touch:* 18 *Flatfooted:* 18
*Base Mod Misc Total*
*Fort:* 0 +6 +3 9
*Ref:* 2 +4 +1 7
*Will:* 0 +0 +1 1
*Weapon Attack Damage Critical*
Slam +12 1d6+9 20x2
Bite +12 1d4+9 20x2
Knife +12 or +7 1d4+9 19-20x2
Crowbar +12 1d6+12 19-20x2

*Languages:* Czarnian, English, Spanish, Japanese, Mandarin, Russian.
*Talents:* Evasion.
*Feats:* Simple Weapons Proficiency (free), Archaic Weapon Proficiency (Czarnian), Zero G-Training, Personal Firearms Proficiency (Starting Occupation), Point Blank Shot (1st level free), Combat Martial Arts (1st level free), Double Tap (2nd level free).
*Special Qualities:* Regeneration 5, Scent, Energy Resistance Cold and Fire 20, +8 vs. Radiation, Vacuum Survival, Leaper.
*Skill Points:* 99 *Max Ranks:* 5/ 2 1/2 
*Skills Ranks Mod Misc Total*
Balance 5 +4 +0 9
Bluff (Starting Occ.) 5 +0 +0 5
Craft (Mechanical) 5 +4 +0 9
Drive 5 +4 +0 9
Escape Artist 5 +4 +0 9
Hide 5 +4 +0 9
Jump 0 +9 +10 19
Intimidate (Starting Occ) 5 +0 +0 5
Knowledge (Streetwise) 5 +4 +0 9
Knowledge (Pop Culture) 4 +4 +0 8
Listen (Racial) 5 +0 +0 5
Move Silently 5 +4 +0 9
Pilot 5 +4 +0 9
Profession 5 +0 +0 5
Read/Write Language 5
Ride 5 +4 +0 9 
Sleight of Hand 5 +4 +0 9
Speak Language 5
Spot (Racial) 5 +0 +0 5
Survival 2 1/2 +4 +0 6 1/2
Tumble 5 +4 +0 9

*Equipment: Cost Weight*
On Person:
Coat 8 2lb
Knife 7 1lb
Penlight 3 .5lb
Compass 5 .5lb
Crowbar 4 2lb
~6lb
In Rangepack: 2lb
Duct Tape 4 1lb
Zipties (x25) 6 .5lb
~3.5lb

*Total Weight:*27lb
*Wealth: *
Initial wealth (2d4+1=3)
Wealth (1d20+5=8) Wow, crappy. +1 for beating 3, +1 for doing it by 5, and +5 for profession bonus. For a grand total of 6. -1 for his Coat and -1 for his knife.

*Age:* 33
*Height:* 6'4"
*Weight:* 230 lb
*Eyes:* Red
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* Stark White

*Background:* 
Lobo is a Czarnian with exceptional strength and fortitude. He enjoys nothing better than mindless violence and intoxication. Killing is an end in itself; his name is Khundian for "he who devours your entrails and thoroughly enjoys it." He is also arrogant and self-centered, focusing almost solely on his own pleasures, although he proudly lives up to his word – but exactly his word: no more or no less than what he promised. Lobo is the last of his kind, having committed complete genocide by killing all the other Czarnians for fun. Now he figures he'll try his hand at bounty hunting. But without funds, or any way of getting off-world...he goes where he thinks the money is.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 4, 2010)

Oooookay... accepted.

So... a Chain Demon, a gangster, a werepanther and a Czarnian. This group's getting to be pretty mean.

Get ready to be introduced, then.


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you sir. I figure this'd be early in his career since I couldn't afford any of his high tech weapons or his interstellar travel bike (basically a hover-harley with an FTL engine).


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 6, 2010)

Did you want to toss me into the middle of this encounter or wait until after?

Ha ha. I hope he didn't have a bounty out on the cookie monster guy...


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh and if it's okay with you I'd like to upgrade my knife to a +3 mastercraft knife. He'd have purchased it first and his wealth would've gone down by 2 but it would still leave him enough to buy the coat.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2010)

Forget the knife and go for a lightsaber.   j/k


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 7, 2010)

If I could afford it. Well actually I guess I could go for a high frequency knife if GM approves. It wouldn't be mastercraft but the damage would go up to 2d4.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2010)

I went with high freq short sword.  

Wish I would have thought of the lightsaber before.


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 7, 2010)

Well I'm sure we will bump into someone who'll be carrying one sooner or later and you can acquire it from them. As I will be aqcuiring some high powered laser or plasma pistols in the future hopefully.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, if you can afford to get the better weapon, by all means go ahead.

Lobo would be ariving after the shootout with the Halloweeners. Guys like them would have some reward (dead or alive), so he might be able to get some money on the side.

Just a question for you guys: for the sake of simplifying the roleplaying: should he already be a Firewall agent, or an FNG?


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 8, 2010)

I say FNG...but that's my humble opinion. Lobo's the kind of guy who'll assume you asked him to join the team, as long as it's beneficial to him.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 9, 2010)

FNG he is, then.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> I say FNG...but that's my humble opinion. Lobo's the kind of guy who'll assume you asked him to join the team, as long as it's beneficial to him.




Lobo would probably see the benefits of having a big-as-heck conspiuracy backing him up (lots of cash, which means the ladies flock to him, and lots of favors, which he can cash in lots of different ways...).

As for the Halloweeners, like I said before, there would be a bounty for them dead or alive. Of course, alive gives more money, but dead's less of a hassle (since all you need to provide is the bounty's head, then).


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 10, 2010)

Financial backing? Access to weapons and gear that he wouldn't normally have access to. Taking on missions on which he could get paid and get some bounties on the side? Who wouldn't take the job?


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 13, 2010)

Geat ready. Lobo's going in once the fight's over-which should be soon.


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 13, 2010)

Can't wait.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2010)

I am waiting on Vic, with one guy left, his actions could affect Caelin's.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2010)

What? my turn again?


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 15, 2010)

Hmm, only 11 damage.  Does that kill, Marco?


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 16, 2010)

He's shooting for the head. I think it kills (unless it's an armored head or something).

I'm waiting for Cain's action, BTW. Halloweeners are trying to go into the warehouse.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 19, 2010)

I think that Cain's MIA. Then go ahead and introduce Lobo, my man.

The Main Man apparently is gonna start by taking out the goons outside.


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 20, 2010)

The Main Man acts. Yeah.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 21, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> The Main Man acts. Yeah.




And the Main Man turns on the PAIN.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 3, 2010)

Just bumping this.


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 3, 2010)

Just so I can respond in game, how much is Lobo getting paid for the Boss and the Halloweeners. Also, he's not expected to bring back all these guys's heads is he? If so, he's going to need a big duffel bag.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 7, 2010)

Just to let you all know, I heard from Herobizkit.  RL is kicking his butt and he has no time on the computer.  No word on when he might return either.  But rather than just drop him, maybe Marco can NPC him for the duration and see what happens a few weeks down the road.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 12, 2010)

Sure. I'll NPC him, then.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 12, 2010)

However Herobizkit was on line for a little bit yesterday, but maybe not long enough to post.  Probably trying to read and catch up.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 16, 2010)

Well... until we get a post from him, let's assume he's just missing in action and Cain will continue as an NPC.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 24, 2010)

Marco;  What is the sniper rifle so I can look up the stats in Weapons Locker.  Since there were three of them, Caelin plans to use/keep one.

The rest of his share of the loot will go towards purchasing a lightsaber.


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 25, 2010)

*staggers in, dripping of Real Life*

Hey guys.  Thanks for keeping my fella around.  I'd like to tentatively pick up the reins if possible, as I find I now have a spare moment or two for at least ONE PbP... and this one is the most interesting to me. 

P.S. In THIS world, my character is called Seth.  You have him confused with a half-orc character I ran in a different PbP.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 28, 2010)

Oops. Sorry-my bad. But you would be picking up the reins, then?

All right. Then hop in.

As for the sniper rifle-this bad boy is a Barrett M82A1 'Light Fifty' .50-Caliber Semi-Automatic Antimateriel Rifle (Weapons Locker, pg. 110).


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 28, 2010)

I was also waiting to see what The Main Man thinks of all the Boom available (well, only two anti-tank rocket launchers, but *still*)...


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 5, 2010)

BTW, I leave on a business trip for 4 days out of the country.  I should have Internet, but I might be short on time.  When I get back other RL issues will take away my gaming next weekend, so I might be scarce for the next 7 days.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Dec 6, 2010)

marcoasalazarm said:


> Okay. Thanks for the heads-up.




All right, question time, folks:

Should we wait, then, for Perrin, or keep on trucking?


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 6, 2010)

I have no issues waiting.  I also have no issues with playing on. 

Being Neutral is hard. lol


----------



## Felix1459 (Dec 8, 2010)

I say we wait. Perrin is a pretty active poster and will be back as soon as he can be. A week isn't that bad especially when he let us know. That way no one has to guess what his character would do. And it gives us a little time to plan...just saying.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Dec 8, 2010)

So we wait. Not a problem.

So... how do you see it so far? Cool, or not? Sorry if it's going slow, by the way.

Another question.... what would you like to see, folks? This is a setting where everything is out there-if not on Earth, then on some other planet or on an immediately close dimension.

I want to aim to please. I cannot say off the bat that I'll add everything you suggest.

But I think I can try to make the ride even wilder with your support.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 10, 2010)

I am back. At least up to speed enough to not slow things down anyway. 

I still am a little fuzzy on the whole setting, so I am preferring to just go with the flow, myself.  I think having an NPC in the party will help keep us focused and more on track (either Vicente or the Tech Chick). And perhaps we will move along a little faster.

I do have a request though, Marco.  Can you use another color for the text of your IC posts? With your long signature, it all tends to blend together in a large wall of white text.  Thanks, mate.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Dec 11, 2010)

Sure, mate. Not a problem.


----------



## Felix1459 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, I have been enjoying the setting so far. I can't wait to see who we bump into. After all I never would've pictured the cookie monster as a spice runner...so I'm just looking forward to see what else you have in store for all of us.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 20, 2010)

I am heading out for family vacation tomorrow morning,  I will be able to check on things but I will be slower than usual.  No need to wait for me though, I should be able to keep up.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Dec 20, 2010)

Okay, amigo. Not a problem.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 5, 2011)

Just making a little announcement: a friend of mine, Octavian_5, is making another Coreline game:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/298445-coreline-welcome-jungle.html

The man has been here since the beginning, and trust me when I say, that he's GOOD at this kind of wackyness.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 5, 2011)

You wanna just all shift to that game?  With Voda Vosa taking off, I am not so sure we have as much exitement and interest in Firewall anymore.  I kinda joined to help out him and Herobizkit and until Felix came along it could have ended up just myself and you.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 5, 2011)

Well... Oct also shown some interest in playing in this game (and like I said, the man's got crazy ideas)...

So what do you say? All shift? Or wait until we have stormed the Castle, gotten through this mission, get ourselves a new team member with Oct... and of course play this other game, which I know from experience is gonna be insane?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 5, 2011)

Hmmm, honestly I cannot fit in yet another game.  But... I am actually a more tactical player by nature.  How does he run things? Does he use tactical maps or is his style for combat more like yours?


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 5, 2011)

He uses a similar style of combat.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep. But as I have a working scanner now, I've shifted more to using actual maps.

Also, I try not to advertise in other people's ad threads on _any_ site, but....

I'm so hard up for players right now, it's not funny. I'd run it solo with Marco, but with 4-6, it'd be even more fun. So if you guys enjoy Coreline, I'm literally begging you to check "Welcome to the Jungle" out.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmm, okay then.

I can only play one or the other.  Not to offend you Marco, but I think we will have a better run of it in _Welcome to the Jungle_ from what I have heard from you guys.  I like tactical maps and being able to maneuver in combat, is the clincher for me on personal preference.  But I am loyal, so if we keep Firewall going I will stay put.  

Besides, if Herobizkit and Felix agree to jump over, you would have 4 players there.  And Marco can play his character there and not have to push/lead our group here with an NPC.  So I am sure he would have more fun then, if you are not doing both.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 6, 2011)

Either way is fine by me (also the last week I've been trying to post but the site was down for maintanence everytime).


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 6, 2011)

I only experienced a problem that one day, but things appear to be sorted now.  Of course things are probably still in progress as I see little changes popping up.

Also if we do switch, I don't think we need to finish storming the castle unless you guys really want to.  I am fine either way.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jan 6, 2011)

Perrin and I are exact opposites on the tactical side of things.  I prefer story-based, word of mouth, rough idea type of fights where there is little need for complicated tactics.  Point, shoot, win. 

I have no issues switching over if that's where the world is headed.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala (Jan 7, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Perrin and I are exact opposites on the tactical side of things. I prefer story-based, word of mouth, rough idea type of fights where there is little need for complicated tactics. Point, shoot, win.
> 
> I have no issues switching over if that's where the world is headed.




I used to do solely like this. Really, it just depends on what style the game is. If it's more tactical (like WttJ; you're part of a corporate security assault team), maps will probably be used. Otherwise, I prefer no maps.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 7, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> I only experienced a problem that one day, but things appear to be sorted now.  Of course things are probably still in progress as I see little changes popping up.
> 
> Also if we do switch, I don't think we need to finish storming the castle unless you guys really want to.  I am fine either way.




Okay, folks, so... I'm gonna keep on running this game as GM and play as a character on 'Welcome To The Jungle'.

You guys wanna hop on the WTTJ wagon, go ahead. I'm fine with whichever choice you take. Oct is a damn good GM and you won't regret playing under him.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll look into it for sure. Probably make a character shortly (early next week - work and need of sleep).


----------



## Herobizkit (Jan 7, 2011)

Do you want our current characters to slide into the new game?


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 7, 2011)

Depends. If you wanna transplant them, good. If you wanna make new ones, that would be okay.

Oct did posted some slightly different creation rules on his first post (and most recent one. For example, gear under PDC 20 is afforded by the corporation).


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 11, 2011)

I was waiting on Seth or Lobo to reply after the failed sniper shot.

I kind of imagined we are taking turns like we are in combat since Caelin fired and alerted the sentry.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jan 11, 2011)

Yup.  As far as I know, I'm a passenger in a speeding truck.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah... let's correct that.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, guys, posted my response over on the game thread.

Also... if you guys are interested on the 'Welcome to the Jungle' game, it's still open for application. If any of you guys still wanna run around here as a Firewall agent... well, I'l keep the game running, of course.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry, crazy busy at work and I was waiting for the higher Initiative to go first.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey, Marco.

Thanks for the game, but I am pulling chocks on this one.  
I will see you guys around.  

-PM


----------



## Zerith (Sep 18, 2011)

hmmm, I might try and get in on this :3
What roles are being performed by other PCs so far?

Addon: How should I deal with the wealth bonus from level ups?


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 18, 2011)

[MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] was our last great hope.  It's true though... try as we might, we just couldn't get anywhere.

Once again, thanks for letting me play a Chain Devil.    But I fear I am done as well.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 19, 2011)

Zerith said:


> hmmm, I might try and get in on this :3
> What roles are being performed by other PCs so far?
> 
> Addon: How should I deal with the wealth bonus from level ups?




...I suppose I can't ask you guys to stay with 'pretty please with a cherry on top', right? At least until this adventure is over?

If not... Well.... been real, guys. Hope to see you in the future.... 

As for the rest... well, will keep on going, then. Nothng to worry about.

Although I will be opening new player spots. At least two more players would be nice (4 total).

Dunno if to end this adventure and then continue on (Firewall is an organization with a big casualty rate, anycase), or perform a 'reboot' once this adventure is over (or just out of the blue).

Well... this I will leave to you guys. Vote now!

Currently, the other players are hitters, two with some additional expertise in stealth.

Wealth bonus... everything is added up. You start with the total Wealth Bonus for your level.


----------



## Zerith (Sep 19, 2011)

do I need to roll for each level or do I need to avarage it out? :/
And are either of the two who are staying using a mecha? :3
(I might try making a mecha orientated race )


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm still around. As long as I get to be playing the Main Man, well, I'll keep playing him.


----------



## Zerith (Sep 20, 2011)

hmm, can't say I'm to familiar with Modern, do characters gain feats,  through levels, in the same manner as 3.5e characters? [Edit: IE, every 3th level] also, were is  this elusive toon race I keep on seeing feats for? 
And I would still like "Total wealth bonus" to be explained a bit ^_^;


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 23, 2011)

d20 Modern System Reference Document
D20 modern SRD (basic ruleset. It's modified from 3rd Edition, BTW, so it would take some minor time to get used to things. Character advancement is similar (Skills, Feats, etc), but Modern is a mite more open about Multiclassing (and as a matter of fact, it may be even necessary on some character types)).


Toon - D&D Wiki

The Toon Race. Technically speaking, any Fiction that comes from a universe with an animated adaptation (like most Anime series) would be considered a 'toon'. But in Coreline, it is used for those like Mickey Mouse or Bugs Bunny-American 'Golden Age of Animation' toons and similar types.

As for 'Total Wealth Bonus'.. the SRD has rules for Wealth. I meant that you start with the total Wealth that you could roll for at your character level.


----------



## Zerith (Sep 29, 2011)

hmm, I get lazy some times... so I get to just take 20 on each role? Sweet 

well, I'll see what I end up with :3

Addon: for items that lower wealth with a dice roll (like, Mechs...) do we max, min, or average tho rolls out?

Addon2: are PL7 level Cybernetics allowed? I kind of want to give the guy a a built in taser and stun gun


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 30, 2011)

1) You max the rolls.

2) PL7 Cybernetics are allowed, yeah.


----------



## Zerith (Sep 30, 2011)

hmm, good to know :3
I'm looking into mutations; was going to try  making a new race, but in retrospect doing so can run into balancing  problems I can't deal with and I should not just pass work onto others at my  own connivance :/

Anyways, can a character have both cold and heat susceptibility?
Also  I take it "Lost arm" can only be taken up once. (other wise a character  could pick it up twice and then pick up extra arms to stay with 2 arms  but also have the capability to just replace the 'missing' two latter at  no affective MP cost)

Also, looking like he will end up with 34-40 MP of negative and positive mutations ;

Addon: Btw, this is the character's expedetures and wealth thus far

Level - Wealth - Profession skill (includes a wisdom bonus of 2)
 L1 -          12 -           P6 (1 Rank+, +1) (2d4, maximized, +8) (Occupation, +3)
L2 -          15 -           P7
L3 -          19 -           P8 (6 Rank+, +1)
L4 -          21 -           P9
L5 -          22 -           P10
L6 -          24 -           P11


Items:

[FONT=&quot]Advanced Prosthetic arms 22X2 (-1X2)
Prosthetic Enhancer 22 (-1)
Body Repair Weave (with integrated cellular modem) 21 (-1)
Internal Ranged Weapon Mount 19 (-1)
Internal Melee Weapon Mount 17 (-1)
Derringer (.45) 1lb [mounted in right arm]
Stun gun 1lb [mounted in left arm]
Anti-Flare Implants
50 armor piercing 45 caliber rounds 1lb
Electrical tool kit, basic 12lb
Mechanical tool kit, Basic, 22lb
Backpack 3lb
Light undercover shirt 2lb
Antitox (10 Doses)
Neutrad (10 Doses)[/FONT]
[items without a price are 14 or less cost]

Remaining wealth: 18
___

And who thinks Tasers should be called stun guns and stun guns should be called tasers since tasers are more like a gun than stun guns?


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 4, 2011)

The character cannot have hot and heat susceptibility at the same time, only can take 'lost arm' once.

The purchases so far are OK... although I would recommend you bought something additional to the derringer, weapons-wise (let's just say that action scenes will require something that can pack more bullets).


----------



## Zerith (Oct 4, 2011)

fighting, in person, is not what he is aimed at; if he stays in combat longer then two rounds, I think I'll be doing something wrong, he is made out of GLASS well, proverbial glass but ya, if he is in the fray for longer then two rounds odds are he is KOed.
This said I'm considering giving him the enlarge form so that he could accommodate a rifle in his arm without penalty :3
[or I could just toss a sawed off shot gun into his arm]

 I would have given him a normal handgun, but in order for it to do more damage then the derringer, it would need to be normal sized gun, instead of a tinny one, and the tiny one is a lot harder to notice in his arm :/
Also, he can always tase them. 
That said I might give him a none hidden weapon in that case ;3

Also, do I need to get some kind of transportation?


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 5, 2011)

Or you could spend a little more money on the weapon and make the weapon compact which would bring it down a size.


----------



## Zerith (Oct 5, 2011)

ooh, or miniaturize, +5 cost DC and reduce by _two_ size categories... nice. Nocks the size from tiny to small, the damage from 2d8 to 2d10, from 2 to 6 internal capacity and incress the range from 10 to 90 increments. sheewt 
and all that at only 20 total dc :3
And it looks like the ammo is still below 14 DC after being upped to armor piercing. 
(or I could miminiaturize the Derringer and make it imposable to find, diminutive size weapon, ftw )


----------



## Zerith (Oct 7, 2011)

Here is the Wip, and here is the picture.
The character role is, definitively techy, but he is a bit focused towards cybernetics so he also can do the whole doctor thing; and lets be frank, the idea of a shell shaded cat being a doctor is just silly. 

Name: Zinthras ‘Glitch’ Haltoon

Class: S.H 1, F.H 2, Mecha Jockey 1, Technosavant 2
Starting Occupation: Technician
Species: Human.
[Would have made him a toon but he does not fit in with the golden age toons, at more than a glance and you said to be a “toon” the character needs to fit in with bugs bunny and the like. :/]
{Used 'human' as a proxy because I is lazy }
Age: ##
Gender: Male
Height: 4’3”
Weight: 37lb
Eyes: bright orange
Hair: brown
Fur: Tannish brown

Abilities (Bonus) [Cost]
Strength: 8 (-1) [ points]
Dexterity: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Constitution: 16 (+3) [10 points]
Intelligence: 19 (+4) [16 points +1 @ level 4]
Wisdom: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Charisma: 8 (-1) [0 points]


HP: 62 (2d8+3d6+1d10+18)
Defense: 17 = 10 +5 [class] + 1 [dex] + 1 [Arm]
Initiative: 1 = 1 [dex]
Base attack bonus: 2
Speed: 30  feet
Reputation: +1
Action Points:  32

Saving throws:
Fortitude: 1/-1 = 0 [base] +3 [con] -2/-4 [Misc]
Reflex: 6 = 5 [base] +1 [dex]
Will: 7 = 5 [base] +2 [wis]

Attacks:
Melee: 1 =  2 [bab] -1 [str]
Ranged: 3 =  2 [bab] +1 [dex]

Weapons:
[FONT=&quot]Miniaturized Winchester 94: 
-Attack: +3
-Damage: 2d10
-Critical: 20
-Range: 90’
-Weight: 1lb
-Type: Ballistic[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-Size: Small[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Stun gun
-Attack: +1
-Damage: 1d3
-Critical: 20
-Weight: 1lb
-Type: Electrical
-Size: Tiny 
-Special: [/FONT]On a successful hit, the stun gun deals 1d3 points of electricity damage,(do not add the character’s Str bonus) and the target must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) or be paralyzed for 1d6 rounds. 
[FONT=&quot]Fangs
-Attack: +1
-Damage: 1d6-1 +1d4(acid)
-Critical: 20
Claws
-Attack: +1
-Damage: 1d4-1
-Critical: 20[/FONT]

Wealth: 15

Mutations:

-Cosmetic:
--Thin Fur Coat
--Unnatural Eyes
--Toony*
--Anthromorpic*
[*custom/self-explanatory]

-Positives: 35 MP 
--Acidic Saliva 1mp 
--Claws 1 MP
--Fangs 1 MP
--Leaper 1 MP
--Scent 2MP
--Wall Crawler 2 MP
--Adrenaline Jolt 3 MP
--Darkvision 3 MP
--Hypersensitivity 3 MP
--Elasticity 4 MP
--Energy [Electricity] Absorption 4 MP
--Prehensile Tail 4 MP
--X-Ray Vision 6 MP

-Drawbacks: 35 MP
--Light Sensitively 1 MP
--Weak Immune System 1 MP
--Frailty 3 MP
--Lost arms 3 MP
--Brittle Bones 4 MP
--Thin Skin 5 MP
--Cybernetic Dependency 6 MP
--Neutrad Dependency 6 MP
--Poisonous blood 6 MP



Skills: (any unmentioned skill is base roll + ability modifier if it can be used untrained)

Balance: 5/9 = 0 +1 [Dex] +4/+8 [Misc]
Computer use: 13 = 9 + 4 [Int]
Craft(electrical): 14 = 9 + 4 [int] +1[misc] (starting occupation)
Craft(mechanical): 14 = 9 + 4 [int] +1[misc] (starting occupation)
Craft(visual art): 5 = 1 + 4 [Int]
Climb: 3 = 0 -1 [Str] +4 [Misc]
Demolitions:  8 = 4 +4 [Int]
Disable Device:  10 = 6 +4 [Int]
Drive: 12 = 9 +1 [Dex] +2 [Misc]
Escape Artist:  17 = 4 +1 [Dex] +12 [Misc]
Hide: 3 = 0 +1 [Dex] +2 [Misc]
Jump: 11 = 0 -1 [Str] +12 [Misc]
Knowledge(technology): 10/11 = 6 +4 [int] +1 [misc]
Knowledge (life sciences): 7 = 3 + 4 [Int]
Listen: 4 = 0 + 2 [Wis] +2 [Misc]
Move Silently: 3 = 0 +1 [Dex] +2 [Misc]
Pilot: 9 = 6 +1 [Dex] +2 [Misc]
Profession (Techi/mechanic/grease monky/Etc): 11 = 9 +2 [Wis]
Search: 11 = 4 +4 [Int] +3 [Misc]
Sleight of Hand:  9 = 6 +1 [Dex] +2 [Misc]
Spot: 4 = 0 + 2 [Wis] +2 [Misc]
Repair: 13 = 7 + 4 [int] +2[misc] (starting occupation)
Ride: 3 = 0 +1 [Dex] +2 [Misc]
Treat injury: 11 = 9 +2[Wis]
Tumble:  9 = 6 + 1 [Dex] +2 [Misc]
Use Rope: 3 = 0 +1 [Dex] +2 [Misc]


Talents: Savant(repair and search), *Exploit Weakness, Evasion.*

Feats:
Blind-Fight (Hypersensitivity)
Surgery (1st Character level)
Smart Plus (1st Character level)
Simple Weapons Proficiency (1st level smart)
Personal Firearms Proficiency (2nd level fast)
Mecha Operation (3rd Character level)
Mecha Weapon Proficiency (1st level Mecha)
Salvage (1st level Techno)
Cybernetic Surgery (6th Character Level)

Languages: English, Technocant

Gear: 
[FONT=&quot]Advanced Prosthetic arms 22X2 (-1X2)
Prosthetic Enhancer 22 (-1)
Body Repair Weave 21 (-1)
Miniaturized Winchester 94 1lb 20 (-1) [mounted in right arm]
Internal Ranged Weapon Mount 19 (-1)
Internal Melee Weapon Mount 17 (-1)
Compact Mechanical/Electrical tool kit* 2lb 16/14(-1)
Anti-shock implant 15 (-1)
Stun gun 1lb [mounted in left arm]
50  miniaturized, armor piercing .444 caliber rounds 1lb
Duct Tap, ten rolls 10 lb
Backpack 3lb
Light undercover shirt 2lb
Antitox (10 Doses)
Neutrad (10 Doses)
[*Compact Elc/Mec Kits bound together using a Multiple use gadget]
[/FONT]


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 9, 2011)

Teh character looks good so far.

As for 'Toon'... well, the race on the link fits more on the vein of Looney Tunes than anything else (And it's understandable why you didn't used it if it doesn't fits). Technically, any Fiction that comes from a cartoon universe (Anime, American or whatever) would fall under the classification of 'Toon', so it's more what fits your character concept mechanically than anything else.


----------



## Zerith (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, I want to give him a toony feel but at the same time I don't want full on loon, and I'm a bit hypocritical on were to draw the line.
To summarize 'I want to let him ignore the laws of physics while adhering to them'
Example, letting him simply walk on walls and ceilings(I realize his climb score is far too low even with wall crawler). do him, below his feat is 'down' thus as long as he is in a standing position he is firmly on the ground, and every one else is some how standing on the ceiling. basically as long as he can fool himself he can either ignore or bend the laws but the moment he is no longer fooled he is fully subject to them as normal.

basically, if a logical falsie can be reasonably made, he can bend or brake the laws of physics to do so; thus he can't just 'believe' he is unhurt, that losing an arm, or both, is 'just a flesh wound' or that he no longer suffers from an illness when its convenient to do so.
Also, if it hurts, its a wound, and he dos not take pain very well...
[Also, a normal toon would have no need of cybernetics]

Hope that makes sense :/
___

as for Mechanics; do to mutations I relay did not need anything from racial bonuses so it's kind of a 'meh' issue. I would have preferred him to be smaller (he is small and I like to reflect this) but I'll be frank, I don't know were to look for a small/tiny PC race that maintains con/int/wis for modern :/
(Would have made him low Con but he needs it for cybernetics and do to what i 'know' will happen to him tells me that he will need them. Yes, I r evil to my PCs)


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, it makes sense, actually.

Character aproved.


----------

